# Trader Feedback thread



## mohit (Aug 5, 2006)

I am creating this thread for promoting safe trading on the digit forum. I would like members to update this thread regularly with the experiences they have had while trading in the following format :

*Seller / Buyer :*

*Item :*

*Thread Link : *

*Comments :*

*Notes (Optional) :*

After every deal gets done the buyers are requested to update the thread and hence promote a safer trading environment.

Bad sellers / scammers / etc can be listed on the first post itself for everone to be careful.

@mods
plz make this a sticky if my my idea sounds okay.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

I have one more suggestion - Admins can install iTrader hack for vBulletin which is just like ebay trader feedback). Mods may merge my posts with above post or delete it, if this is messing up the thread.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

^^^
pls aslo include a thread link from where u got it


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Seller :ganesh_2218

Item anasonic CD Walkman

Thread Link :*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35939

Comments :He is a good seller...Received my item in the condition told by him...


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

seller: Sonu

item: google adword coupons(he still has some)

link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38647

comments: good seller, received item in 30 seconds, no scamming, great value...


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Hey Guys, 
Sorry couldn't find time to write your feedback was kinda busy with work, making amends now.....
First of all in my stay here i must say i am loving this forum and this forum rocks.........

I bought three things in last fifteen days 

1) 160 gb IDE

Seller : spynic

Item : samsung 160gb IDE drive

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43370

Comments : nic seems to be a cool guy , perhaps talks really less, agreed on the price and was on meeting place in time, his hdd was in excellent condition as his post said........ transaction was smooth.... my opinion good seller........

2) Leadtek 6600LE 

Seller : major-minor

Item : Video Card

Thread Link :*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44956

Comments: jai was helpful and good guy... was on meeting place in time. and what more his card (package with all the original content) was even better than that i anticipated. I may add that he was extremly helpful and understanding...... my opinion good seller.....

3) 17" TFT philips..

Seller : Hemant

Item : TFT monitor

Thread link: (Sorry guys unable to find the link... i tried )

Comments : Good kid extremly co-operative and what more This TFT rocks perhaps is better than all the TFT's at my office i used till now and belive me there are lots of TFT's i had seen and worked as i am a computer engg. Though he drove a hard bargain but the product he offered was worth it.... my opinion good seller.......

Hope that help guys and thank you guys
Peace
Raj
--------------------------------------------------------------
updating it on 17-MAR-2007 (As Completed one more Buy........)

*Seller : magnet*

*Item : AMD 3000+ Procy Socket 939*

*Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51728*

*Comments : Smooth transaction.... cool guy....... Definitely recommended Seller*

*Notes (Optional) : though seems paradoxical yet guy who speaks less and is friendly too Hmmm.... *
*I never get late for an appointment and this guy was there before me IMPRESSED DEFINETELY IMPRESSED*
*................*
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Updating as completed a new Sale.... (24-Mar-2007) *

*Buyer : indian_samosa*
*Item :  P4 2.8 G HT mpga478*
*Thread Link : www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52476*
*Comments : Very prompt and quick... no hassel... no haggle....*
*Notes (Optional) :  no problem buyer... can deal with eyes closed...*


----------



## clank (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Thought i'll post the details here since i completed a sale.

Buyer : Hash!!

Item : Nintendo Gameboy

Additional Comments : Nice genuine buyer ; prompt payment and smooth transaction.

Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44658


----------



## gmanog (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

*Seller: Comrade*

*Item : Altec Lansing ATP 3*

*Thread Link : *
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37739&highlight=altec*


*Comments : *I have offered him 1000 rs and he accepted the deal, I wrote mails to him many times, he said he will tell a date to pick up the product. Till date no reply, even after many mails. May be a spammer. (I was using the id gmano earlier as I am not able to post (reasons not known to me), now I am using a new id) Deal was only through PMs and emails.

*Notes (Optional) : Do not trust that user.*


----------



## anandk (Jan 8, 2007)

nice idea of a thread. *www.smiliegenerator.de/s31/smilies-45194.png


----------



## hash!! (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*



			
				clank said:
			
		

> Thought i'll post the details here since i completed a sale.
> 
> Buyer : Hash!!
> 
> ...


ahh thanks dude... 
went thru  this section for the first time abhi, saw ur post...
newayz, thanked u on the thread, rep'd u too...
nd to the others, he's genuine alright... nd the gameboy's in considerably cool condition...


----------



## clank (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Buyer : Ambar

Item : Tomb Raider Legends DVD

Comments : Smooth and fast transaction, no hassles. We just arranged a meeting place and all done.

Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44658


----------



## clank (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Buyer : longlife

Item : Amd 3200+ Hsf

Comments : No problems at all. Received payment and promptly shipped item.
Smooth transaction and genuine buyer.

Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44325


----------



## clank (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Buyer : sashijoseph

Item : Microsoft Wheel mouse optical

Comments : Smooth and fast transaction. Genuine buyer, no worries!!

Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44658


----------



## sashijoseph (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Seller        : Jack// Ani

Item         : 40Gb HDD

Link          : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47211

Comments : Great guy to buy from......took great pains in packing the stuff.
                 Smooth deal.


----------



## indian_samosa (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Seller : Saurav29

Item : P4 Cpu 2.8Ghz HT 478 socket + HSF

Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52476

Comments: The best seller I have met till date.Gave detailed description and didnt hide anything about the product.Dispatched the item as soon as he received the money.Items are in awesome condition.Would definately trade with him in the future.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Seller : memnom

Item : Gainward Geforce 6800GT Ultra "Golden Sample"

Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57603

Comments:Awesome seller.Very understanding.Dispatched the item as soon as I deposited the money....and I received the item in just 2 days flat.The card works too good....and is in awesome condition.

No problem seller....recommended A+++.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Seller : htnakirs (Dec 24 2007)

Item : Pinnacle PCTV Rave TV Tuner card.
Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62375

Comments:Good seller.Prompt dispatch of the package.

No problem seller....recommended A+++.


----------



## mohit (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Seller / Buyer : vikz

Item : 2x512 DDR2 667MHZ Laptop Memory

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53518

Comments : Amazing seller. Made the sticks reach me in 22 hours from Bangalore after I started cribbing about them.

Notes (Optional) : Highly Recommended.


----------



## gcbeldar (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

TO All MY Digit Forum Members

I Gangadhar C Beldar, located at North Karnataka, India I have purchase an item from North India, which is 1000 KM away from my please.

I paid advance for quoted amount in the Forum for a item.

I have received the item before my expected Time.

I also state that I have received the item and it is working fine, from this time onward i am responsible not the seller for the item which i have purchased.

This is my feedback to the forum assume that, we Indian shall feel responsiblities to reduce the prices


----------



## mohit (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*



			
				gcbeldar said:
			
		

> TO All MY Digit Forum Members
> 
> I Gangadhar C Beldar, located at North Karnataka, India I have purchase an item from North India, which is 1000 KM away from my please.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the positive feedback Gangadhar. I am glad that the RAM reached you safely and is working fine


----------



## vikz (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Buyer : mohit

Item : 2x512 DDR2 667MHZ Laptop Memory

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53518

Comments : Excellent buyer, trustworthy too. Will have no problem shipping a product to him next even if cash comes later.

Notes (Optional) : Highly Recommended.


----------



## jack// ani (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Seller : vikz

Item : Transcend 512MB DDR2 667MHZ Laptop Memory

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53518

Comments : Excellent seller, 100% trustworthy. Although it took a little long than expected due to some inevitable reason, but finally it reached to my place safely and is working fine.  

Notes (Optional) : Highly Recommended.

Cheers


----------



## vikz (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Buyer : jack// ani

Item : Transcend 512MB DDR2 667MHZ Laptop Memory

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53518

Comments : Excellent buyer, very understanding as well. Will have no problem shipping a product to him next even if cash comes later.

Notes (Optional) : Highly Recommended


----------



## vikz (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Buyer : windrider

Item : 2 x Transcend 512MB DDR 400 MHZ Desktop Memory and Leadtek 6600 GT AGP graphics card

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53518

Comments : Excellent buyer. Very trustworthy as well. Will definitely like to deal with him again

Notes (Optional) : Highly Recommended


----------



## xbonez (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Seller : gannu_rox
Buyer : xbonez (me)

Item : Coolermaster 120mm Chassis Fan

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56610
rest conversation over PMs and IMs

Comments : Great trader! he packed the fan really carefully and thoroughly and couriered it to me. received within 3 days. he, in fact, shipped the product even before i had transferred the amount to his account. the fan was received in a wonderful condition - good as new!


----------



## sashijoseph (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Seller        : Ceebezee

Item         : 2x128MB SDRAM (pc133)

Link          : *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59824

Comments : Amazing person.Sent the shipment promptly,packed             
                 extremely well and through a competent courier service;and all 
                 at an amazing price........ABSOLUTELY FREE!!!

Highly recommended for all future deals.


----------



## kooabs03 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Seller : =CrAzYG33K=

Item : *XFX Nvidia 6600 Vanilla PCI-E 256MB*

Thread Link :*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58019

Comments : Excellent seller, 100% trustworthy. Although it took a little long than expected due to some inevitable reason, but finally it reached to my place safely and is working fine. 

Notes (Optional) : Highly Recommended.


----------



## gcbeldar (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

I gcbeldar, purchased 2x512mb notebook ram from mohit.
Today, I received the rams, for advance paid, they are working fine.
From now onwards mohit is no more responsible for the supplied.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*



			
				gcbeldar said:
			
		

> I gcbeldar, purchased 2x512mb notebook ram from mohit.
> Today, I received the rams, for advance paid, they are working fine.
> From now onwards mohit is no more responsible for the supplied.


Please Follow the Format


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Product/service: 1. Domain name registration and    2. Web hosting space

Seller: Cancer10 on Digit forum for www.IGChosting.in

Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36954

Comments:

Service was good.
Domain name registered and DNS managed within 8 hrs. of payment.
Webhosting space and service as said and is satisfactory.
I will update you guyz again about the uptime
.

I would recommend this service provider.


----------



## arunkafley123 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

*Seller :Arun

Item : 1. P4 2.4 GHz 478 socket(Single Core)*
*           2. Sparkle Nvidia 6200 Ultra (256 MB)*

*Comments :In good condition*

*Notes (Optional) :Will ship 2 anywhere for free*

*Seller :Arun*

*Item : 1. P4 2.4 GHz 478 socket(Single Core)*
*2. Sparkle Nvidia 6200 Ultra (256 MB)*

*Comments :In good condition*

*Notes (Optional) :Will ship 2 anywhere for free*


----------



## Indyan (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Seller : ravi_9793

Item : Virtual CC

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=701170#post701170

Comments : Transation done in less than a day.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*



			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> Seller : ravi_9793
> 
> Item : Virtual CC
> 
> ...


thanks for feedback


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Seller : ravi_9793

Item : Virtual CC

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=701342&postcount=25

Comments : was very helpful, now i am payal verified.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*



			
				casual_gamer said:
			
		

> Seller : ravi_9793
> 
> Item : Virtual CC
> 
> ...



Thanks for feedback


----------



## shyamno (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Seller : ravi_9793

Item : Virtual CC

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76434

Comments :Very helpful and now I am verified..thanks once again...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*



			
				shyamno said:
			
		

> Seller : ravi_9793
> 
> Item : Virtual CC
> 
> ...


Thanks for feedback


----------



## kayos (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

_Seller : kniwor_
_
Item : MSI 8800GTS 320MB

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77454_
_
Comments :Easy n neat transaction.. recommendable seller.. helped in installation too over phone..came to my place to go thru with deal !!!_


----------



## life31 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

*Seller  :* utsav

*Item :* 256MB DDR RAM kingsmax

*Thread Link :* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73624

*Comments :* Great dealing with utsav. RAM sent to me with in good condition without any transportation problems or any damage. Great guy to deal with too. 

*Notes (Optional) :* Recomended dealing with this guy


----------



## utsav (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

@life31   Thanks 4 ur comments


----------



## gcbeldar (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

To all Digit Friends,

Have i made any thing mistake/wrong/hurted to any members. This is because of i got a email from this tread.

Please suggest me.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*



gcbeldar said:


> To all Digit Friends,
> 
> Have i made any thing mistake/wrong/hurted to any members. This is because of i got a email from this tread.
> 
> Please suggest me.


What kind of mail.
between how can we say..what mistake Y have made;


----------



## kayos (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*



gcbeldar said:


> I gcbeldar, purchased 2x512mb notebook ram from mohit.
> Today, I received the rams, for advance paid, they are working fine.
> From now onwards mohit is no more responsible for the supplied.


 


gcbeldar said:


> To all Digit Friends,
> 
> Have i made any thing mistake/wrong/hurted to any members. This is because of i got a email from this tread.
> 
> Please suggest me.


 

you made the mistake in the reply posted above ...
somebody pointed it out to u to follow the format ...
my bad if u were talking about something else...


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77828
seller=kniwor
got the ram today..the whole process of shipping\payment was easy.and everything was nicely packed and in great condition.
all i gotta say is this deal was awesome.i'd recommend this seller to everyone..


----------



## gcbeldar (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

*Seller / Buyer : Phoenix / gcbeldar

Item : TV Tuner*

*Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74255*

*Comments : Received the material much before than expected, good packing, good resonse. Deal over as desired by me*

*Notes (Optional) : Excellent Seller*


----------



## titana (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

removed


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 25, 2008)

*Trader Feedback thread !!!*

*Seller / Buyer *: *nish_higher / solomon_paulraj*

*Item :* *2 x 1 GB DDR2 RAM (Kingston)*

*Thread Link :**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78189

*Comments : **Received the material in very, very good packing. took 4 days (North India to South India)*. 

*Notes (Optional) :* *The seller took much effort during the sales. He mailed me the photos of the product, thereafter the packing and consignement no. copy were also taken photos and sent. I recommend this seller.*


----------



## adi007 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Seller / Buyer : Cyrus_the_virus / adi007

Item : 300MB Disk Space+3GB Bandwidth + .info Domain 

Thread Link :*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74717

Comments :got my account activated in no time as soon as he received payment ..recommended seller

Notes (Optional) :Awesome and nice person.I troubled him a lot.. even at 12 midnight i used to ping him regarding some doubts...he has lot a patience ..He helped me in every possible way...recommended seller..


----------



## kanewilliam (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Hello i have bought 2 rams sd 128mb from some seller named xcuseme98 but he hasnt sent me the rams i have reported the message to moderators but the problem is not solved kindly help me to solve out of this problem


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Seller : Cyrus_the_virus

Item :Linux beginner package

Quantity: 2

Thread Link :*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74717

Comments : Got my accounts activated in no time as soon as he received payment. Recommended seller.


----------



## cancer10 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*



rohan_shenoy said:


> Product/service: 1. Domain name registration and    2. Web hosting space
> 
> Seller: Cancer10 on Digit forum for www.IGChosting.in
> 
> ...




Thanx for the positive feedback. Trust me, we are more quicker then you mentioned 

FYI - The name is Shouvik.


Thanx & regards
Shouvik


----------



## Log_net2 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

@first thanks to mohit for making this thread.Very good and very useful

second why no Hmmmmmm..... in this thread!!!

here is mine

seller:Hmmmmmmm......

Item:1 month rapidshare account.

Thread link:Just pm him

Comments:I bought two rapidshare accounts (1 month) from him.Payment is the easiest through Airtel Rs.333/-.Thanks to him for i could have the rs account.

Notes:Selling rs account through his collected points.If you are looking for rs account he is the man.I give ****** (5 star)


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Buyer : Pat

Item : Rapidshare Account

Thread : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43911&page=6

Comment : Payment via Icici Net bankin.. Instant RS detials Given...

tanxx

RS Seller

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## m-jeri (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Seller : htnakirs

Item: 2x X360 games & New VGA cable

Comment : Very highly recommended...

Thankd dude fr the prisitine stuff products...


----------



## htnakirs (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedback thread !!!*

Buyer   : madjeri
Item : XBOX 360 accessories (*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=820921&postcount=74)
Comment : Communicative guy, called up many times to enquire progress. Rating : A+.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

Seller: Hmmmmmmm......

Item Purchased: 1 Month Rapidshare Premium A/C.

Was a piece of cake.He is a completely genuine & legal RS dealer.Come to think of it sells it at a very cheap rates compared to the normal Pay Pal method.

Highly recommended for RS a/c dealings.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

Seller :* ravi_9793*

Item : Domain Registration & Managed DNS

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91209

Comments : Great Seller, has lot of patience. A+ in my books


----------



## sounik (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

*Seller*  : vaibhav2007

*Item *: Rapidshare account

*Thread Link* : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87628

*Comments* : Bad experience, he sold me a 2 months account for Rs. 197, the account password was changed next day. i lost the accont and the money not recommended

*Notes*  : He did say the he dosent guarrenty that the acc will last, but i thought that atleast it will last for 1 month.


----------



## mannrak2003 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

Seller : vaibhav2007

Item : Rapidshare account

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87628

Comments : Bad experience, he sold me a 1 month account for Rs. 200 mobile recharge the account password was changed 3 days later. i lost the accont and the money not recommended

Notes : He did say that he does not guarantee that the account will last, but i thought that atleast it will last for 1 month.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

This is a special appreciation message that I posting for Hmmmmm.

A short overview of my story:
I had got an RS a/c renewed from him on 26th of July.Now as you all know it had banned a few IP's recently from MTNL & BSNL ISP.It's been fixed now & the moment I tried logging in with my a/c it didn't log me in as it said password didn't match.Tried sending my log in credential via forgot password & got it on my email.Tried logging in with it & BAM to my utter shock it said my a/c expired on 26th July.WTF!

I sent an sms to Hmmmmmm stating that the a/c he had created has expired.He instantly came online on yahoo & assured me that if there was anything wrong he would create a new a/c with extended days on it.Well just so that you know this guy lived upto his promise & mind you he gave me a brand new a/c within a minute.A big heads up to this guy.He not only addresses your query but also helps you out instantly.

Highly recommended RS dealer.If anyone needs to get an a/c, his Yahoo ID is: rs_seller@yahoo.com


----------



## utsav (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

Seller- nish_higher

Item- MSI 8800 GT OC

Thread link- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93734

Comments- awesome packing, the card is as good as new , he answered all my detective kinda queries patiently  and also sent me the latest drivers too. 

Rating- A++


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

Buyer-utsav
MSI 8800 GT OC
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93734

Great buyer.was patient throughout the deal. A++ u too


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

Seller / Buyer : utsav

Item : mobo+pro+ram

Comments : got in perfectly fine condition

Notes (Optional) :


----------



## abhi.eternal (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

First, apologies for posting this too late!

I have bought three items from three digit members -

ITEM 1:Benq 1655 (LightScribe)
Seller: vinyas
Comments: Got the drive in original packaging. Helped me very much as my Combo drive died just a few days before buying this. Thanks 

ITEM 2: Pinnacle PCTV 50i
Seller: Sand man
Comments: Received the card i excellent condition. He came to my house to give me the card. Also, he gave me updated drivers as the drivers in the CD were quite old. Thanks 

ITEM 3: G Skill 1 GB DDR RAM - 2 X 512 MB Modules
Seller: Sibot
Comments: Wow, he was too patient. He waited almost 2 months for me!! First contact was on 31/05/2008 and I actually paid him on 27/07/2008. But still he send the items with excellent packing. Oh, the modules were in excellent condition too. Thanks


----------



## ganesh_2218 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

Seller / Buyer : Vinodh / Ganesh

Item : PS2 Slim with 8mb memory Card and 1 Controller. 

Thread Link :*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96562

Comments : The Console was in good condition , everything worked well.. fastest Sale that we had.   Good Deal .

Rating : A+++++++++++


----------



## sourcewop (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

The rapidshare.com thread deleted? I am unable to find in bazaar section, is it moved somwhr else? pls let me know.

thanks


----------



## Refract (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

seller : amtkapoor

Item : slim ps2 + memory card + 10 games

Comments : Promt deal, agreed for 3500 + shipping charges, ps2 received in excellent form.


----------



## chit_samrat (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

Seller: gaurav_018 
Buyer :chit_samrat

Item :msi k8n neo+amd athlon 2800+creative 5.1 sound card

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120388

Comments :testing warranty/"dead-on-arrival" cannot be claimed,product will be tested at "gaurav_018" 's house, and when it is shipped to buyer, the "door warranty" is expired.if you found any problem on the product, you have to repair it at your own cost or if it is not repairable, you may throw it to dustbin and just forgot about your payment. so you have to purchase scrap/defective materials from him.

Notes (Optional) :received all products in  well packaged condition, but the board is unable to detect any ddr memory(any capacity/any speed). as per a "dead-on-arrival" condition, he is asking for a chargeable repair. so i have to pay additional courier and repairing charge for this board.


----------



## joe333 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

Seller: Max 
Item: A8NSLI-Premium
Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=116372
Feedback: Trusted.
Really know how to do business, great transaction and packing.
Product received as described in full working order.


----------



## gaurav_018 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*



chit_samrat said:


> Seller: gaurav_018
> Buyer :chit_samrat
> 
> Item :msi k8n neo+amd athlon 2800+creative 5.1 sound card
> ...



The board was working when it left my house. I cannot provide a testing warranty and have never claimed otherwise.

The ram modules from that board were sold separately to different local buyers and are working perfectly.

I do apologize to samrath but I am not able to pay for shipping both ways again or to have the board checked by a professional. ( I no longer have the parts to check the board myself )


----------



## saurabh_1e (Sep 27, 2009)

*netgear dg834g sale*

wana sell my netgear dg834g modem adsl 2+router bought on 29 septeber 2009 yesterday only 
it needed to be used with iptv but it doesnot support iptv. bill will be provided bought for 3400 rs .delhilites preffered. only for half an hour it was used.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

sorry the date above mentioned is 26 september


----------



## Sand man (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

How do you get in touch with a mod or site admin ??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

you can PM them.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showgroups.php


----------



## nikomi (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

nice idea of a thread.


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

@Admin
Can there be some way of differentiating the Items on sale according to location? coz most of the users are not interested in shipping!


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

Each thread is supposed to have city name / town name posted in there so interested people can check out the items. Or did you have something else in mind.


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Trader Feedba*k thread !!!*

That wud do but no one mentions it, even i didnt  it wud be nice if there is some way to sort the items/posts according to the location, if that is possible  and thanks for the prompt reply


----------



## CA50 (Apr 27, 2010)

Trade section looks good and feels good.
Keep it up mods


----------



## sangzeel (Jul 29, 2010)

How much time it take to clear new topic? Here  One day over and my topic still awaiting moderator clearance. zZZ or if not approved to post no pms from mods either.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 15, 2010)

i have posted around 4 days ago but no posting i have given everything  that require by moderated.Please post my thread as soon as possible.


----------



## Refract (Nov 27, 2010)

Seller Name : htnakirs
City : Calicut, Kerala
Item : Used Sony DSLR A200

I bought  this camera, works good. Box contained all the things mentioned. I can say, this is the best deal of the year i got.


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

Buyer name: Sam9s
City: Ghaziabad
Item: XFX HD5850
Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed-closed-deals/139350-hd-5850-needed.html

Comments: Excellent buyer, prompt money transfer, no low-bolling and very co-operative.


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2011)

*Seller / Buyer* :Tkin

*Item* :Kigston 4GB DDRII RAM

*Thread Link* :*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed-closed-deals/140295-e8400-asus-p5q-kingston-rams.html

*Comments* :	Very Co-operative, supportive, genuine, quick response, nice person and helpful!!! and highly recommended 

*Ratings*-A++++++++


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2011)

Buyer: Tenida

Item: Kingston 2x2GBGB 800MHz, C6 DDRII

Thread Link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed-closed-deals/140295-e8400-asus-p5q-kingston-rams.html

Comments : Quick response, good communication skills, punctual, no hard bargaining or haggling, ideal buyer. Friendly too.

Ratings: Over 9000(for those who don't know this meme, it means very good)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Buyer: newway01

Item: Zebronics Bijli

Thread Link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed-closed-deals/140387-zebronics-bijli-cabinet.html

Comments : Mega fast transfer, no haggling, no low balling, trustworthy.

Ratings: Over 9000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Buyer: mailme.manju

Item: E8400, Asus P5Q

Thread Link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed-closed-deals/140295-e8400-asus-p5q-kingston-rams.html

Comments : Good communication, fast response, fast transfer.

Ratings: Over 9000


----------



## sam9s (May 16, 2011)

Seller : *tkin
*
Item : *HD5850
*
Thread Link :*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed-closed-deals/139350-hd-5850-needed.html

Comments : *Excellent Seller, not just because of prompt shipment, but excellent packing, followup and best of all an option to return the product if it fails to perfrom within 3 days .... highly recommended seller*


----------



## newway01 (May 16, 2011)

Seller : tkin

Product : Zebronics Bijli Cabinet

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed-closed-deals/140387-zebronics-bijli-cabinet.html

Comments : Excellent Seller and Prompt Delivery. Hassle-free trading. Recommended 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seller : mkerala

Product : Digit CD/DVD Collection (150 discs)

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed...ecember-2010-dvd-cd-collection-150-discs.html

Comments : Nice guy to deal with. Prompt delivery. Highly recommended.  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seller : bhushanm

Product : WD 1TB Hard Disk, Nokia BH-215 Bluetooth Headset

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed-closed-deals/139480-western-digital-1tb-sata-internal-hdd.html

Comments : Honest Seller and Steal Deal. Fast shipping and also excellent packing for HDD..


----------



## d3p (Jun 15, 2011)

Seller : MAVIHS [Shivam].

Item: Thermalright Venomous X CPU Cooler.

Thread Link: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed-closed-deals/140026-thermalright-venomous-x-heatsink.html*

Comments: Good Response over phone, but not on practicality.

Good dealings but very slow on delivery & communicating the same. For one moment i felt like, i'm done with my money, but hopefully got to know, its on the way.

Package on the air now, hopefully it will reach me, before i leave this world.

I will update more once i get the package about the contents & packaging details.

Status : 
> Checked & fixed a deal on 12th-June-2011 & to send money.
> Transferred Money straight to account on 13th-June-2011. Got it creditted within 15mins & confimed with OP.
> Verified & Courier got shipped on 14th-june-2011 evening with some excuses.
> 15th-June-2011 : repeatedly checking with Seller, for tracking number of the courier package, but unable to get any confirmation. Of course feeling helpless now...

> Uff...Finally i got it @ 9:00pm through a auto driver. I mean the courier company set send my package through an auto rickshaw driver, How much annoying.....


----------



## Tenida (Jul 1, 2011)

Seller-*Tkin*
Item-*Seagate Freeagent Go 320GB HDD*
Thread Link-*Seagate Freeagent Go 320 GB*
Comment-*Nice guy to deal with.He is so friendly.Highly recommended*
Rating-*A++++++++++++++++++++++++*


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

*Buyer:* Tenida
*Item:* Seagate Freeagent Go 320GB HDD
*Comment:* A pleasure to deal with, very communicative, prompt payment, no haggling, also has good knowledge of the stuff he buys(hence, no noob queries). Will deal in future.
*Rating:*


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 8, 2011)

Buyer: PIMPOM
Item: Cooler Master 500w extreme & Samsung 40 gb hdd puma 
Thread:
1)*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/143098-cooler-master-500w-extreme.html
2)*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed-closed-deals/142613-samsung-40gb-puma-still-alive.html
Location Aizwal, mizoram
Comments:An excellent guy, promptly communicative,very helpful for first time seller, fast transfer.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 11, 2011)

Seller: avichandana20000
Item: Cooler Master 500w extreme & Samsung 40 gb hdd puma 
Thread:
1)*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/143098-cooler-master-500w-extreme.html
2)*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed-closed-deals/142613-samsung-40gb-puma-still-alive.html
Location: Kolkata
Comments: Good communication, good follow-up after shipping, excellent packing. Wouldn't hesitate to buiy from him again. 
Photos and description of items and packing as received in the PSU thread.


----------



## azzu (Jul 12, 2011)

Seller : * G.I.Prabu*

Item : * Genius twin wheel f1 *

Location : * From chennai to Nalgonda (Hyderabad)*

Comments : * Great great response , Was pleasure dealing with this guy , no hassles at all (though they were delays in courier but that was because of Local agitations and bandhs) 
Great guy to deal with , can be trusted with eyes close *


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ Link of the thread is required.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 12, 2011)

@ azzu you are requested to post the pics of the materials you received in PACKAGING section under Bazar.

thanks in advance.


----------



## azzu (Jul 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> ^^ Link of the thread is required.


The thread is Dead.......i mean i cant find it 


avichandana20000 said:


> @ azzu you are requested to post the pics of the materials you received in PACKAGING section under Bazar.
> 
> thanks in advance.



i didnt take any pics while opening the package....
and i dont hav a cam to post the photo's of the material now


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 3, 2011)

Seller : *d3p5kor*

Item : CM silent pro M600 

Location : From Bangalore to Sivakasi (Tamil Nadu)

Comments : Very friendly, so polite, generous, Great guy to deal with , can be trusted with eyes closed... Finally the packing was kicka$$.. 

Thanks buddy...


----------



## d3p (Aug 3, 2011)

^^ as you asked to pack them properly, I have done the same in order to ensure the PSU is safe from some sort of impact these DTDC people generally does.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 4, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^^ as you asked to pack them properly, I have done the same in order to ensure the PSU is safe from some sort of impact these DTDC people generally does.



couldn't help it


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 9, 2012)

Seller : *d3p5kor*

Item : Alienware OptX AW2210

Location : From Bangalore to Sivakasi (Tamil Nadu)

Comments : Awesome deal IMO, very generous... Well packed.. 

Thanks d3p5kor...


----------



## d3p (Jan 9, 2012)

^ thanks for the complements....Hope to have very nice deals in future too.


----------



## prankie (Jun 3, 2012)

Seller / Buyer : gauravranu

Item : MSI 6670

Thread Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/156980-msi-r-6670-md1gd5-graphic-card.html

Comments : Good and genuine seller, speedy delivery


----------



## gauravranu (Jun 3, 2012)

^ Thanks Priyank, it was a nice experience to deal with you too.
Would love to deal again in the future.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 5, 2012)

Seller : *freshseasons*

Item : *DSE AE2922 Front Floorstanding Speakers*

Thread Link : *Deal was made outside of TDF*

Comments : *A very co-operative, knowledgeable seller, with prompt response to everything.*

Notes (Optional) : _i followed with him on these speakers for near-about 2 months (or perhaps more) over on HFV through PMs or SMSes. he had advised me to first look for a fresh pair of the speakers in the market, and unable to find one, i went ahead with him. these speakers were part of a whole 5.1 system which he has (or now may be, *had*, since he was looking forward to selling the whole system). he was not at once reluctant to part with just a component of the whole system, but gladly gave them away to me. and not forgetting, he patiently answered my every query on comparisons with other speakers, queries on audio technicalities, etc. finally i bought them from him sometime in Jan/Feb, and he was almost ready with the packaging. he shipped them as soon as i made the payment to him, which was *just 6.5k*, considering the great sound they produce. i very much liked the product. a highly recommended seller! kudos!_

Pic :



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/u4Tfvl.jpg



Seller : *freshseasons*

Item : *Circle ARKO 100 W / 2.0 Multimedia Speakers*

Thread Link : *Deal made out of TDF*

Comments : *A very co-operative, knowledgeable seller, with prompt response to everything.*

Notes : _i bought these speakers from him more recently. he has had them for about 2 months, and also had done a review on them on a couple of forums, one of which could be read here:_

Circle Arko 100W 2.0 Speakers - Review

_The deal was a breeze (packaging was very nice and shipping done quickly....forgot the name of the courier, else would've left a feedback for them too. it was some rather lesser known agency with whom i had dealt for the first time), and about the seller, i've already written above 
_
Pic : _(have the pics of just the boxed item)_



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/xFzcEl.jpg *i.imgur.com/8xxoUl.jpg


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 19, 2012)

*Buyer:* giri1991

*Item:* Steelseries Siberia V1 Headset

*Thread Link*: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed-closed-deals/158081-steelseries-siberia-v1-white.html

*Comments:* An utmost prompt buyer. was upfront and accommodating all the while. 

thanks giri for accepting the HP!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2012)

*Seller* : *GhorMaanas*

*Item* : Razer DA

*Thread Link* : N/A

*Comments* : It was more of a giveaway rather than a sell  Mouth-watering deal, plus real good gestures (hail you man), super duper fast service. Looking fwd to deal again from you.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 27, 2012)

thanks sujay for the kind words. really pleasant to deal with you 

*Seller:* *Sam9953*

*Item:* Media-player carrying case

*Thread Link:* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed...e-dvd-player-multi-purpose-carrying-case.html

*Comments:* a very prompt, eager, and co-operative seller. almost went out of his way in helping the deal go smoothly. and the item dispatched is well-maintained as well as very handy for what its meant for. highly recommended as a seller!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 6, 2012)

Seller: *varkey*

Item: Segate GoFlex Home (without HDD)

Thread-link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/15...-7-downloader-fully-configured-ready-use.html

Comments: a superb seller, who is very prompt in delivering, packages the product well, pays heed to your doubts with patience, and has a cheerful disposition! want else does one want?! kudos to you varkey!

Pictures:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/9Oz80l.jpg *i.imgur.com/miMAQl.jpg


----------



## sam9953 (Jul 6, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> thanks sujay for the kind words. really pleasant to deal with you
> 
> *Seller:* *Sam9953*
> 
> ...



You are a pretty great buyer as well. Thanks for the wonderful deal buddy.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 11, 2012)

*Buyer:* *madhu*

*Item:* Razer Onza TE Xbox360 Controller

*Thread-link:* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/159440-razer-onza-te-xbox-360-controller.html

*Comments:* great buyer! helped in finishing off the deal quick and without any hiccups. also very prompt in responding & acting. highly recommended to deal with!


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2012)

*Seller:* *Mr. Officer*

*Item:* Seagate 7200.12 250 GB Hard Disk

*Thread link:* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed-closed-deals/159538-new-250-gb-7200-12-seagate-hdd.html

*Comments:* Great guy. Deal went through very swiftly.


----------



## kbganesh (Feb 1, 2013)

Seller: gaurav3282 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/144099.html

Item: Sapphire 7850 OC 1 GB GDDR5 edition

Thread link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/169178-multiple-items-very-good-prices.html

Comments: Nice guy, Quick shipping and had a smooth deal..highly recommended.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

*Buyer:* *ithehappy* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/99398.html

*Item:* *MSI GTX580 Lightning*

*Thread Link: * *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/169202-msi-gtx580-lightning-sale.html

*Comments:* *Excellent buyer, no haggling and unnecessary low balling, prompt payment, very very punctual, communicative and friendly, will deal again if chance arises.*

*Notes (Optional):* *Yeah, sell him stuffs eyes closed, even COD if he wants, I can vouch for him.*


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 2, 2013)

*Seller UserID* : "Faun".
Item: "BrainWavz Beta IEM , Dunnu Hephaes DN-16.".

*Thread Link:* Earphones Sale

*Comments:* Excellent Seller.Helped me in picking the IEMs acoording to my Taste. Reduced some amount without even giving me a chance to bargain.The products Sold , were price accordingly , in fact cheaper.
No hassle while buying. Also the products received were in good condition as descirbed in OT.
Shipping was fast and safe.

*Notes (Optional): * Would definitely deal with him in future , if any opportunity arrives. He is a trusted and genuine seller.


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 6, 2013)

Though, this deal was completed more than 2 months back, I didn't knew about this thread.

BETTER LATE THAN NEVER

*Seller:* rockfella *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/36285.html

*Item:* Motherboard Gigabyte GAG31-S2L + Kingston 2GB DDR2 RAM

*Thread Link:* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/completed...on-2gb-ddr2-coolermaster-cpu-cooler-free.html

*Comments:* Superb seller and a great guy. He travelled all the way near my home to get this deal done. When I faced some problem, with the motherboard, (I was unable to get it running, probably due to some RAM issue), he was there to help. He got the motherboard checked, as I didn't get it checked before purchasing, then he went to my home for fixing the thing.

*Notes (Optional): *Great guy, I must say. Was very helpful and friendly.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 16, 2013)

*Buyer:* gunnerwholelife

*Item:* MEElectronics M6 (IEMs)

*Thread-link:* sold without thread-creation, through pvt. conversations.

*Comments:* gunner waved a gun & took away the IEMs! 
great member to deal with! swift & prompt in the process & communication. i still owe him some 'test-material.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words 
Seller : GhorMaanas
Item  : MEElectronics M6 (IEMS)
Thread-Link: bought without thread-creation,Through pvt. conversations.
Comments:Great seller.He also went ahead and send me some very good tracks to test the full potential of the iems.Would love to deal with him again.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 21, 2013)

*Buyer:* skyh3ck

*Item:* *Sony PS2*

*Comment(s):* Breezy deal!! a nice TDF-member. Got it over with in a jiffy! hassle-free exchange.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 22, 2013)

Seller :  GhorMaanas *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/120775.html

Item : Sony PS2

Comments : Great guy, nice deal,


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 25, 2013)

*Buyer:* *gaurav3282*

*Item:* *Cowon iAudio E2*

*Comment(s):*  Kudos to the buyer! The deal went through as a pleasant breeze! An amiable & a steadfast member; a gem of TDF & Naahan worthy for dealing/interacting with (again) anytime!!


----------



## suarezian (Nov 16, 2013)

Seller: masterkd

Item: Galaxy Note

Link: We conversed through PM

Comments: Transaction was fine, received the product on time. But received a faulty battery and a faulty usb cable. The seller says those accessories worked fine for him. I don't know whether he's lying or not, but now I need to spend 1.5k extra for a new battery and usb cable.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 23, 2014)

Seller: drkrack
Item: Creative Zen Micro PMP
Link: conversed through PMs over a long course of time
Comment: highly pleased with the deal! best-sounding PMP that i have used till now (even better than the famed Sansa Clip+)! he let me have the PMP for a very good price. packed it nicely, and sent it promptly to me upon receiving the payment from me. highly recommended member!


----------



## masterkd (Jun 2, 2014)

*Seller: * sam9s
*Item: *XFX HD 5850
*Thread Link: *Two HD 5850 on sale 
*Comments: *Highly pleased with the deal. Sam9s is patient and helpful. His communication is very good. Upon receiving the payment he promptly shipped the product in a very good package. He have also returned the extra money left after shipping. Moreover as a bonus he sent me Max Payne 2 for free. Highly recommended member.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 5, 2015)

Seller: @vi
Item: TP Link MR3420 3G 4G Wireless N Router (with 2 yrs Warranty) 
Thread Link: TPLINK MR3420
Comments:Highly pleased with the transparency of the seller.Good price of the item.Communicative with patience.Recommended. Will deal in future again.


----------



## @vi (Jul 5, 2015)

Buyer: avichandana20000
Item: TP Link MR3420 3G 4G Wireless N Router (with 2 yrs Warranty) 
Thread Link: TPLINK MR3420
Comments: Excellent buyer. Knows his stuff about routers and got everything clarified before buying. Made instant payment without any hassles Recommended!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 8, 2015)

buyer: @sujoyp
item: coolermaster (thermalmaster) laptop cooling-pad
thread-link: *www.digit.in/forum/bazaar/189859-coolermasterlaptop-cooling-pad-misc-items.html
comments: very amiable person; a fellow Nagpurkar ; much recommended to deal with! 
(many places for good photography opportunities here in & around your new homecity; buzz me when/if want to know.  )


----------

